# What to do with moldy hay



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Sounds like the hay was baled before it had cured. Our hay supplier would exchange bad at for good. As for question, stacking besides is not a problem.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I would ask the farmer to take the whole load back in exchange for a fresh load. If most of them are moldy the ones that aren't probably are, just less!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I would _*not*_ stack the new hay anywhere near the old stuff that suffers from molding conditions...
Moldy hay can spontaneously combust sometimes....._ POOF!!_

I hope the hay is not anywhere near your barn or horses either....just to much risk with what you describe.

I also would be asking the farmer what he can do since you seem to be a good customer.
If it was me and near every bale I cut was moldy I_ *would not* _keep the rest of the load and chance my horses getting sick....
If the farmer does nothing....sell the hay to a construction company for roadside erosion barriers.... at least then it not be a total loss.
_But feed it :shock:...no way not to my horses!!

jmo...
_


----------

